# Daisy Doodle is off her NI!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy has gone from hoovering up her NI in two seconds to ignoring it and only eating it if I don't give her anything else! She eats her wings and lamb bones no problem and I have noticed that she sometimes does a runnier poo and this morning definitely identified one as an NI poo one (sorry, I know its a bit early for such graphic poo talk!) I didn't know whether to ring NI or just omit it from het diet. I had wanted to give her one NI meal per day.  Have any other raw feeders experienced anything similar?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine are still eating theirs like they haven't been fed in a week!


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> Mine are still eating theirs like they haven't been fed in a week!


Same here.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

The only time Dylan has gone off it is when he has a bad tummy from eating something he shouldn't, like another dog's food. I would give it a while and see how she goes - if she has some runny poos then maybe her tum is a bit upset?? They all have an occasional off period. You could change the variety - turkey and tripe is a particular favourite of Dylans. 
If you do decide to take her off it and go onto DIY barf, then it's really important to carefully research and make sure that you give the correct variety of foods and the right balance of bone/meat/veg. 
Hope it sorts itself out.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sarah
Are you feeding Daisy something different in one of the meal times? And if so, what else are you feeding?

Millie only has NI and has never turned her nose up at it.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy had always had NI for one meal and either chicken wi.gd or lamb breast bone for the other. She has cooked chicken or small bits if sausage as rewards and last week I gave her some heart for the first time. Yesterday I gave her NI for breakfast, she eventually ate a bit but left most. I then threw it away. It is frozen so has not been out too long or anything. She had a funny poo from it about 10 days ago and hasn't been keen since.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle goes on and off all food - no matter what I try!
She is just not into food in a big way - yet as I am away at the moment and she is in doggy home boarding - the owner says she is eating everything I have supplied [including NI] so maybe its just me - she senses my concern and plays on it?

If I hand feed Treacle - she eats anything!
LOL - I am a softy!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

My mums puppy has been fed NI since 8 weeks old,she is now 13 weeks and goes on and off her NI all the time,mostly off unfortunately,she sniffs eats a little goes away eats a little more,but doesnt eat enough and she is dinky! So my mum has tried Origen again and Natures menu...she loves them,so i think my mum is going to stop the NI My pup Pixie loves it so will keep her on it


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, there was a thread on here a few weeks ago on the same subject - I wish I could remember what it was, I will look through and find it for you. Izzy completely went off NI after 5 months of eating it with relish. I had just bought a new freezer for her and 20K of food, so I was not amused! Izzy would starve herself for days rather than eat it. In the end I gave in and ordered small quantities of a number of different good foods, wet and three kibbles. I have found that if i vary the food she will eat NI mixed with something else. If I try to mix it with the same thing she refuses after about four meals. Generally she is a pain and I am too soft! I did go away for three days and left her with the kennels with only NI. When I returned she had hardly eaten any of it - so it is not just with me, she genuinely does not want to eat the same thing all the time. I now feed her a morning meal of kibble and an afternoon meal of NI with a little wet food mixed in. The kibbles I have are Lilly's kitchen (she doesn't like this) Taste of the Wild (she loves this) and Origen which I haven't tried yet. The wet foods are Nature Diet, Nature's Menu, Lilly's kitchen tins and trays, Applaws. She loves all of these! I have also mixed tuna and sardines with the NI and she is happy to eat that. What is interesting is that Izzy used to have a very sensitive tummy and could not tolerate many foods without getting very loose poo. I have chopped and changed through all of the above and she has tolerated all of it! The other reason I changed to NI was to see if it would help with her runny eyes, waxy ears and constant scratching. All three improved considerably with NI. I have noticed that now she is not having NI as the main food she is scratching a lot and her eyes are running again. So I am trying to increase the proportion of NI back into her diet.
Sorry that was a bit long, hope some of it is useful! I also worked out the cost of feeding her with each of the above, if you would like the details let me know and I will PM it to you. xx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

The previous thread was posted by: MichelleE
titled: What food to try next????


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think cockapoos are naturally fussy. Dexter has never been a good eater and usually yawns when I put his food down and strolls up to it in his own time. NI is definitely his favourite though and I have tried a few. He is far too lazy to eat dried food but does eat a chicken wing every day.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Hi, there was a thread on here a few weeks ago on the same subject - I wish I could remember what it was, I will look through and find it for you. Izzy completely went off NI after 5 months of eating it with relish. I had just bought a new freezer for her and 20K of food, so I was not amused! Izzy would starve herself for days rather than eat it. In the end I gave in and ordered small quantities of a number of different good foods, wet and three kibbles. I have found that if i vary the food she will eat NI mixed with something else. If I try to mix it with the same thing she refuses after about four meals. Generally she is a pain and I am too soft! I did go away for three days and left her with the kennels with only NI. When I returned she had hardly eaten any of it - so it is not just with me, she genuinely does not want to eat the same thing all the time. I now feed her a morning meal of kibble and an afternoon meal of NI with a little wet food mixed in. The kibbles I have are Lilly's kitchen (she doesn't like this) Taste of the Wild (she loves this) and Origen which I haven't tried yet. The wet foods are Nature Diet, Nature's Menu, Lilly's kitchen tins and trays, Applaws. She loves all of these! I have also mixed tuna and sardines with the NI and she is happy to eat that. What is interesting is that Izzy used to have a very sensitive tummy and could not tolerate many foods without getting very loose poo. I have chopped and changed through all of the above and she has tolerated all of it! The other reason I changed to NI was to see if it would help with her runny eyes, waxy ears and constant scratching. All three improved considerably with NI. I have noticed that now she is not having NI as the main food she is scratching a lot and her eyes are running again. So I am trying to increase the proportion of NI back into her diet.
> Sorry that was a bit long, hope some of it is useful! I also worked out the cost of feeding her with each of the above, if you would like the details let me know and I will PM it to you. xx


That's interesting Cara. I have a bichon Alfie with constant runny eye problems (typical of bichons) The only time his eyes cleared up totally was when he was only eating Natures Menu (frozen raw) Had to take him off for a while when he had colitis but I'm getting him back on it now and eyes are starting to clear after being really bad. Rupert (poo) currently suffering manky eyes, waxy ears and scratching , like Izzy - so hoping Natures Menu will help. Only on puppy version at the moment. Dog feeding seems so much more complicated these days - I can remember cracking open a tin of Chum and that was it!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

The runny eyes are so unpleasant with a very light coloured dog (I was going to say white, then I remembered that Alfie is off-white, Izzy's colour varies depending on how muddy it is here). I met an owner of two bichons at the beach and she told me to cut the hair around the corners of her eyes and keep it as short as I can, which I now do. Fortunately Izzy stays dead still for that - the only grooming procedure she is still for!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

How irritating Izzy went off NI just after you had bought a freezer! I'm planning to buy a cheap freezer to keep in the garage just for NI so hope the dogs continue to like it. 

I must say, Maisie eats faster now that Bess is here too ... probably wants to eat it before Bess gets to it as Bess wolfs it down in literally under 10 seconds. Nice when they like their food but it can be gulped down to fast too!


----------

